# Tissot Tissonic



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

I have a Tissonic that is gaining a minute a day.

When I bought it it was fitted with a Sony branded battery which was a little thicker than a Renata 344 and was gaining a minute a day.

I replaced the Sony battery with a Renata 344 hoping that would fix the problem.

There are no toothed discs on the coils like on my Accutrons so I can't regulate it as I would an Accutron.

Is there a way to regulate my Tissonic?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

There are two adjusters on the bottom of the tuning fork --- one either side. There is also a scale with + and - just above them. Turn the left one clockwise and the right one counter-clockwise to speed up...and the opposite to slow down.

*BUT* 60 sec / day is way beyond what these adjusters are capable of ...their normal range is about +/- 8 sec day.


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi Paul, I think I've located the adjusters, they are like a three tothed cog with a multi toothed cog wheel underneatj.

I've tried to turn them, both clockwise and anti clockwise, but they are very reluctant to turn and I'm afraid of damaging them.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

That's them....and they are always stiff but they will turn (the 3 lobbed part).


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Sounds like it may need re-phasing or the index wheel and pawls cleaning, as Paul said 60s/24h gain is far beyond the adjuster scope.


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

rdwiow said:


> Sounds like it may need re-phasing or the index wheel and pawls cleaning, as Paul said 60s/24h gain is far beyond the adjuster scope.


Thanks, I have come to the same conclusion and it will be on its way to Brighton next week.


----------

